# 7th Guiuan Odyssey Waves National Surfing Competition



## dolina (May 20, 2014)

7th Guiuan Odyssey Waves National Surfing Competition by alabang, on Flickr

The first time I shot surfing was in 2007 in Guiuan. Fast forward to 2011 and I am back again with better ideas. 

Location: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guiuan,_Eastern_Samar


----------



## Valvebounce (May 26, 2014)

Hi Paolo. 
Nice detail, cool subject, is that the tether I can see behind the board, if so that is detail! 

Cheers Graham.


----------

